# a Hygrolon build teaser!!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So I have decided to deviate from my normal cork mosaic builds to experiment with Hygrolon!

The set up is as so....glue Ghost wood branchy awesomeness to the glass (thanks Phender, best branches EVER!) Then cut aquarium filter pad material to shape and siliconed it to the glass around the wood. The hygrolon sheet is one single piece, cut strategically as to lay flat around the wood. I tucked the hygrolon into the crevices where the filter material met glass or wood, and stuffed with sphagnum to hold it in place. the one seam that was exposed on the face of my background I secured to the pad with toothpicks. 

So far, I really like this method, the clean slick look the background has is appealing to me and draws focus to the epiphyte branches. 
I have Humata parvula, 4 species of Raphidiophora, and 2 species of Microgramma that will be trained to grow up the background. I also have the folius moss mix, and about a doze
n species off moss and liverwort from Manuran( the man!!!!) to get growing on the moss background and wood. Ill also likely be mounting a brom or two to the background, and maybe some more orchids, thinking some bulbophyllums will grow amazingly well on the hygrolon/ filter pad combo. water wicking, yet free draining and airy. 


Ive been toothpick stabilizing some plants in place this afternoon, and I have to say, the background combo really lends itself to this method! Pretty stoked honestly! 
Some focal point plants! Racinaea crispa!!!! AHHHHHH YEAAAAH!




Whats going into this viv you ask?


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I love your Racinaea crispa! And your right on the background, it does make the plants the focal point. It looks great! I think you'll will love the hygrolon - keeps things nice and moist but not wet.

Duff

PS. Beautiful Frog


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing!!! love this idea.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoa, super jealous of the crispa! Where did you find those?

Best,
Ash


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Do you have a drip wall or reservoir of any type or are you relying on the misting to keep it moist? I am playing with hygrolon too to extend the we boundaries of my drip wall. It is working out quite nicely. And where did you get those Racinaea crispa?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like to keep my tanks drier than the a stage frogger, so all moisture is controlled by misting, although the hygrolon does extend down below the false bottom, so I'm hoping to get some active wicking. 

The Racinaea source is hush hush!! I'm hoping to get a few more so I can start propagating them.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> I like to keep my tanks drier than the a stage frogger, so all moisture is controlled by misting, although the hygrolon does extend down below the false bottom, so I'm hoping to get some active wicking.
> 
> The Racinaea source is hush hush!! I'm hoping to get a few more so I can start propagating them.


Haha hush hush... Love the crispa too, looks very nice. A bit pricey for me...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They only had 3 left when I inquired.... Hoping I'm not too late for more


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

At what temperatures do you keep the tank?
From what I understand _R. crispa_ is pretty hard to keep alive.
Yours look very happy though, very nice


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Crispa are easy. The trick is good water, and air movement. I have some fan assemblies that will be going in the corners

Temps in the low to mid 70s. I'd like to get the temps to the high 60s at night, but it only happens in the winter.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn, I've been wanting to try this species for at least two years but I've always put it of since I thought I would need some sort of cooling device to keep it alive.
I guess that's what I get for not doing my homework


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They do fine at temps into the 80s . Good water and air are the crucial factors


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My Crispa has flowered and pupped with temps I the upper 70's, I use spring water to mist. There are quite a few broms that need good water to do well, the popular Domino is one....sorry to side track. Great brom selection, love the V Racinae if you could PM where you got that, pretty scarce around here these days.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pm sent Mark.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jason, what is the other brom in the tank aside from the crispa?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Vriesea racinaea


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Its growing in really nicely, the combo of aquarium filter pad and hygrolon is definitely a winner. Ill put up some pics tonight. Broms are rooting, moss is growing. good times


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

How big are _V. racinae_?
I'm just about to order some plants and I'm not sure if I should get it or not as I have very limited space.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those are full size. 18x18x24 exo terra for reference


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Really nice! I envy.....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Michaelsbromeliads.com


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

You know what would be a nice addition to this tank!?...Vriesea correia-araujoi


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

it would be! I dont have any  
Id also like to get Guzmania linguilata "mini"


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool idea. Really makes the plants pop. It's gonna look nice when it's covered in moss and orchids too. I'm getting ready to start a new build and maybe I'll try a small section like this.

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill post a few pics tonight....things are taking off on the hygrolon nicely


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

frogparty said:


> it would be! I dont have any
> Id also like to get Guzmania linguilata "mini"


I have a few extra of the Vriesea!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pm me sir......


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Ill post a few pics tonight....things are taking off on the hygrolon nicely


Any updates?
I would love to see how the tank has grown in


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yeah! Ill put some pics up tonight. Got a Columnea and a Racinaea blooming in there right now, and I still havent even added the substrate layer yet. Wanted to make sure everything grows in REALLY nicely before I add the substrate and frogs.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

So, how is that update coming along?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ha!! This tank is doing well, the Columnea has really taken off well. I have a Pleurothallis blooming in there right now too. Keep forgetting to post updates here, I have posted a few on the frogroom FB page.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I am planning to do something similar...would love to see an update


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

frogparty said:


> the hygrolon does extend down below the false bottom, so I'm hoping to get some active wicking.


How did that turn out for you, would you do it like that again?


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

Any updated pictures? You can't keep on teasing us..!? 
And btw what lights are you using ? 
Nick


----------

